# Need ideas for a Fireplace/Mantle!



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I did a witches mantle last year, this year it will be vampire. Witchy stuff like potion bottles, crystal ball, spell book, candles, skulls, rats, spiders and black lace. Here are a couple of things I am using on this years mantle


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

@witchy poo, love your decor!! Where did you get those Books? And also the Apothecary jar? Love it all.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Red said:


> I'm coming up short of ideas for my fireplace. I know someone has to have some good ideas bouncing around out there  Someone help me too!  Plus, I also want some ideas for possibly hanging things on it without damaging the beautiful finish or wood itself. Here's a pic of my fireplace itself last Halloween...very bare.
> 
> [IMG-]http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/red-albums-halloween-2011-picture97541-img-1692.jpg[/-IMG]
> 
> Also, the TV may or may not be on it this year depending if I finally get around to mounting it on the wall  I appreciate anyone who replies!


I see your link (edited to show it appears), but I don't see that you actually have an album.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

So this year you are doing a Vampire themed mantle right? Just going to be throwing out some ideas here so here you go.  How about adding some bats, a string or two of garlic, some wooden stakes, some crosses, vials of blood or a bag of blood (like from a blood bank). Not sure any of these ideas help or are the direction you were thinking about heading in the vampire theme but maybe it will help?

Also I do love the books from last years. Very cool.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

You might try those 3M Command hooks to hang things off of.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

The classic Vampire look (pre-Twilight) was always gothic in nature and portrayed colors of blood red, black, and white. You don't have to go literal vampire artifacts to create the feel of a vampiric mantlepiece. Find picture frames that resemble the old gotchic windows of churches and Victorian homes and put in vintage photos of older people, use mixtures of red and black lace or tule to cover your mantle and have it drape off in different sections, create a vignette of different size crosses, even put up a small bust or statue that is religious - your guest will get the idea quickly.


----------

